# Enclosure around Service?!



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Smileyboy said:


> Why do people do this?


Why wouldn't they? Homeowners don't know the clearance requirements, heck a lot of ECs don't even follow 110.26. :no:


The home owners just think "That electric stuff is ugly and will never need to be worked on." :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> Why do people do this?


Same reason they do this:











And this:














Smileyboy said:


> They want to sell their hoe. ...........


Isn't selling your hoe illegal in 49 states? :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Isn't selling your hoe illegal in 49 states? :laughing:


I was trying so hard not to go there. :laughing:

Was that a service change with a 'happy ending'? :whistling2:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Was that a service change with a 'happy ending'? :whistling2:


ROTFLMAF.:thumbup:

s'cusse me whilest I clean the Mountain Dew off my computer screen.:laughing:

Chris


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

raider1 said:


> ROTFLMAF.:thumbup:
> 
> s'cusse me whilest I clean the Mountain Dew off my computer screen.:laughing:
> 
> Chris


ill second that one. good 1 Bob.

Oh... and electrical equipment isnt ugly! :whistling2:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> ...........Oh... and electrical equipment isnt ugly! :whistling2:
> 
> ~Matt


O RLY?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> O RLY?


Yes RLY!

you dont see the beauty in that? I sure do! It looks like $1700 to me, in the form of a panel replacement. :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yes RLY!
> 
> you dont see the beauty in that? I sure do! It looks like $1700 to me, in the form of a panel replacement. :thumbup:
> 
> ~Matt


I'd replace the _cover_ for $1700. Would look just as good! :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'd replace the _cover_ for $1700. Would look just as good! :laughing:


lol you could do that too. I would put much hope in those breakers operating correctly though. 


~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> lol you could do that too. I would put much hope in those breakers operating correctly though.
> 
> 
> ~Matt


I don't think I'd call those things inside 'breakers' any more. I'd call them 'high resistance series conductors of no safety value whatsoever'. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I don't think I'd call those things inside 'breakers' any more. I'd call them 'high resistance series conductors of no safety value whatsoever'. :laughing:


haha I would agree with you. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> haha I would agree with you. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


 
That's what I would call them. To a customer, I would call them "Zinscos" or "Federal Pacifics".


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> That's what I would call them. To a customer, I would call them "Zinscos" or "Federal Pacifics".


Those 2 brands I have my own names for them.. forum wont let me type em out. lol

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Those 2 brands I have my own names for them.. forum wont let me type em out. lol
> 
> ~Matt


Zippo and FirePac?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> Why do people do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen worse. At least the panel door opens, and the cover can be removed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> Why do people do this?


Or do you mean use standard cover plates in a damp location? :thumbup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> O RLY?


Couple of shots of WD-40 and it will be fine.:whistling2:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> O RLY?


That is called "Rustic" or would that be rusty?:thumbup:

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Couple of shots of WD-40 and it will be fine.:whistling2:


As long as each 'shot' is 5 gallons through a pressure washer. :laughing:


----------

